# Mogadishu During Operation Gothic Serpent



## Boondocksaint375 (Apr 29, 2009)

Ravage should get his jollies from the little bird fly over.  It's a shame it wasn't a gun run...


----------



## Ravage (Apr 29, 2009)

You know I'm all for the assault helos.
Thanks Boon :)


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Apr 29, 2009)

No problemo


----------



## car (Apr 29, 2009)

Must have been in the afternoon, with the khat in full effect. The Sammies were mostly standing around like meerkats......:eek:

"What is that......?"


----------



## Muppet (Apr 30, 2009)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> Ravage should get his jollies from the little bird fly over.  It's a shame it wasn't a gun run...





x 2 on the gun run bro.

F.M.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (May 4, 2009)

http://www.shadowspear.com/special_operations/operation_gothic_serpent.html

At the bottom is another video (no sound) of the Pentagon release of 3/75 roping into Mogadishu.


----------

